# Werewolf Forum Game!



## Mime454 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Day 4! Dtuck91 killed by wolves! *

I have ran several versions(some of them incredibly complicated) of this game at forums.macrumors.com so I know what I'm doing. If you are even remotely interested in playing, feel free to ask any questions.

*Game*: Werewolf- similar to the "Mafia" party game if you've ever played it.

*Sides*: Werewolves and villagers.

Objectives:

For villagers and the species among them to eliminated all the werewolves among them. For werewolves to attain a majority in the village.

*Game Play*: Before the game begins, roles will be assigned randomly or at the "game god's" discretion. After that has been done, gameplay will begin during the *Day *time. At this time, villagers will have 24 hours to place their votes for whom they think is a wolf. In order to place a vote, you must *bold *the selected player's name (Example: *Agent A*). At the end of the 24 hour day, that player will be lynched and through the narrative it his alignment(wolf or villager) will be revealed. After that, night will immediately begin.

During the night, wolves and other special players will send their PM's to the game god(for this game, me). Night will end with a revelatory narrative after all of the PM's are received or 24 hours, whichever comes first.

Special Players:

Wolves: Wolves will be told of their alignment before the start of gameplay by the game god via private message. From that point on, they are free to contact each other to strategize and to plan their night's kill. During the night they will send a PM to the game god with their decision of a villager to kill.

Seer: Each night the seer is able to send a PM to the game god which will reveal the role, or lack there of, of the selected player. This will be kept private and will not be revealed in the narrative. The seer can reveal it to the village if he or she wishes, but in doing so they are put in great danger of wolf attack.

Hunter: Each night the hunter will send a PM to the game god to protect a single player. If the wolves choose to kill this player, the attack will be nullified. The hunter cannot protect the same person 2x in a row. The hunter can protect his or her self.

Miscellaneous Rules:

No players other than the wolves are allowed to message each other at any time during the game about the happenings of the game. I cannot police this, but if you receive a message from another player dealing with gameplay, you are encouraged to report it to protect the integrity of the game.

The game will end after all the wolves have been lynched or after the wolves become a majority of the village.

The first iteration of this game will enroll 10 players.

Please sign up and ask questions now! I promise it's a lot of fun!

Players:

1. sueb4653 killed by wolves

2. Hierodula

3. Golden State Vivs lynched, a villager

4. alan2296

5. Agent A lynched, a wolf

6. brancsikia339killed by wolves

7. dTuck91 killed by wolves

8. Sinensispsyched

9. Malakyoma lynched, a villager

10.


----------



## sueb4653 (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm game even though I dont understand yet


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 31, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> I'm game even though I dont understand yet


If there's anything I can clear up before the game begins, let me know.


----------



## sueb4653 (Oct 31, 2012)

I dont understand the pm ing back and forth

how do you find out whoi is wolf who is villiager


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 31, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> I dont understand the pm ing back and forth
> 
> how do you find out whoi is wolf who is villiager


You only need to worry about PMing if you are a special. No one else is allowed to PM anyone but me about the game.

You find out who is a wolf and who is a villager by lynching!  That's what makes the game fun! It's part game, part psychology experiment!


----------



## sueb4653 (Oct 31, 2012)

lol so if you dont like someone you get em lynched


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 31, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> lol so if you dont like someone you get em lynched


If you're a villager, you're trying to lynch wolves.  You will lose otherwise.


----------



## sueb4653 (Oct 31, 2012)

yea but how do you find out who is a wolf


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 31, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> yea but how do you find out who is a wolf


You try to figure out who is acting suspicious. Wolves know that they're wolves and their motives are different from yours. It's your job to find out who is acting fishy.


----------



## sueb4653 (Oct 31, 2012)

and the game is played in this forum?


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 31, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> and the game is played in this forum?


Yes, in this thread.


----------



## sueb4653 (Oct 31, 2012)

okie dokie then

we need more peeps


----------



## hierodula (Oct 31, 2012)

I wanna join! It starts tomorrow right?


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 31, 2012)

hierodula said:


> I wanna join! It starts tomorrow right?


It starts after we get 10 players.


----------



## hierodula (Oct 31, 2012)

k cool. Hey, ive been meaning to ask you when are you getting the choeradodis? Is it a goal or do you know when youre getting them. I dont want to be off topic, but i just though id ask.


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm game


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 31, 2012)

hierodula said:


> k cool. Hey, ive been meaning to ask you when are you getting the choeradodis? Is it a goal or do you know when youre getting them. I dont want to be off topic, but i just though id ask.


I messaged you


----------



## alan2296 (Nov 1, 2012)

can i play??


----------



## agent A (Nov 1, 2012)

hmm, i wonder why i am the example in the original post... &lt;_&lt; 

i think *Tammy Wolfe* is a werewolf! she even has wolf in her name


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 1, 2012)

alan2296 said:


> can i play??


Of course!


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm a wolf. I don't want to be lynched, so I will not play.


----------



## dtuck91 (Nov 2, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 3, 2012)

Maybe lower the players to 8 instead of 10 so you could start, just a thought?


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 4, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Maybe lower the players to 8 instead of 10 so you could start, just a thought?


If you're in, we only need one more person!


----------



## hierodula (Nov 4, 2012)

Mime, why dont you count yourself in and have Rick or another admin be game god?


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 4, 2012)

hierodula said:


> Mime, why dont you count yourself in and have Rick or another admin be game god?


Because game god is actually the hardest role.  

Game gods have to be there to answer questions from people with roles who want those roles to remain private. Game gods have to judge all special player actions to make sure that they're legal. And game gods have to write the narratives.


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 4, 2012)

I'll play


----------



## hierodula (Nov 5, 2012)

One moooree!!!!!!!! :yawn:


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 10, 2012)

Bumping to gauge final interest. Otherwise we'll start Tuesday with one less player than we actually need.


----------



## hierodula (Nov 12, 2012)

Thats fine  still will be just as F-U-N


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 13, 2012)

_The citizens of MantidVille awoke to an eventful black friday. Sure, there were sales, lines and crazy holiday shoppers, but the town had also had its first murder. _*SueB4653 *_broke the news to the village hysterically. She ran from house to house scream, waking each villager from their Tryptophan-induced slumber. _

_Minutes later, the 9 occupants of MantidVille formed a haphazard semicircle around _*AngelofDeathzz's *_mangled body... _

_"Who could have done this?" asked _*Agent *_A, at that precise moment realizing the depravity of the crime._

_"I don't know," said _*Golden State Vivs *_slowly, "but you know what we have to do." The gravel in his voice left each villager with no doubt. The gathered around the town's century old gallows, waiting for the killer among them to become apparent. _

It is now Day 1! You have until 12Central tomorrow to place your votes.


----------



## agent A (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok really u killed nick?? Does this mean I get his idolos?? I vote to kill SueB4653 since she found his body, she must be the killer!!


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 13, 2012)

I killed nick because he posted in the thread but didn't join.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 13, 2012)

Ouch! Please don't kill me if I'm not there? And oh yeah, I don't mangle so easily.


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 13, 2012)

what the heck did I ever do to you Agent A

just cause I found a body and got hysterical, thats what a girl is supposed to do

hmm maybe your hiding something and thats why you are pointing the finger at me


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm not sure...


----------



## hierodula (Nov 13, 2012)

I think Golden State vivs, because he is condoning murder  :devil: he is probably the wolf in sheeps clothing as it were


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 13, 2012)

ok what has

GSV left us thinking that the killer has to go to the gallows?

what proof do we have that he is the wolf

Agent A is good at pointing the finger at someone else maybe he is the killer and you too heirodula


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 13, 2012)

Just an FYI, all votes should be bolded. They won't count otherwise. If you're browsing on a browser that doesn't support markup, make votes in all caps.


----------



## agent A (Nov 13, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> ok what has
> 
> GSV left us thinking that the killer has to go to the gallows?
> 
> ...


Oh so that's all u see me as being good at??  

When I do something wrong it's obvious what I did but there's 2 sides to every story!! And why would I kill him?? He was gonna help me breed my idolo!!!


----------



## hierodula (Nov 13, 2012)

All right sue, I see your point, I vote for *agent A* as well. Good call, he seems shady....


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 13, 2012)

I vote for* Agent A *he jumped right in there blaming others trying to get us off track


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 13, 2012)

I vote *Agent A *because he was so quick to blame sueb4653


----------



## alan2296 (Nov 13, 2012)

i don't know who it is, but what did i miss, only got home like 10 minutes ago (STUPiD TRAFFIC) and now I'm like Whats goin on here?! lol. maybe hierodula or agent A. maybe Brancsikia339!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 13, 2012)

alan2296 said:


> i don't know who it is, but what did i miss, only got home like 10 minutes ago (STUPiD TRAFFIC) and now I'm like Whats goin on here?! lol. maybe hierodula or agent A. maybe Brancsikia339!!


Or could be Alan2296 or Golden state vivs! But still going for *agent A*


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 13, 2012)

read the whole thread


----------



## agent A (Nov 13, 2012)

fine then  

have it your way :taz:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 13, 2012)

agent A said:


> fine then
> 
> have it your way :taz:


lol no offense but you sounded suspicious


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 13, 2012)

so I would like to know what everyone did in the village today

I went and worked in the cornfields from early morning then on my way home found the body

it made me so sad


----------



## hierodula (Nov 13, 2012)

I went to school, slept one of my classes, uncaught because we were watching a movie, and got an A on my math test.  Came back and found Sue yelling!! and then i saw Nick.......... :helpsmilie: :surrender:


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 13, 2012)

I agree Agent A is acting suspicious. I therefore vote for *Agent A*


----------



## dtuck91 (Nov 14, 2012)

I am officially voting for *Agent A*,because it seems that is the trend among the villagers. Oh and I was out scouting new hunting territory from morning till mid-day, from that point I decided to go to the nearest swimming hole for some quiet relaxation.


----------



## agent A (Nov 14, 2012)

ok fine then but i have burned down my house and angelofdeathzzs house so all our mantises can join him and each other in the forum underworld B)


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 14, 2012)

Golden State vivs condoned my murder!?! He's on my no cookies and milk list!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 14, 2012)

I went to school, got an 100 on two of my tests, and came home.


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 14, 2012)

oh I feel a lynching coming on


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 14, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Golden State vivs condoned my murder!?! He's on my no cookies and milk list!


I did nothing of the sort!

I know its too late but my vote is for *Agent A!*


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 14, 2012)

Voting is closed. I will write A's narrative during my next college break.


----------



## agent A (Nov 14, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> Voting is closed. I will write A's narrative during my next college break.


 &lt;_&lt; :taz:


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Agent A *_never preformed well under pressure. He became sweaty and nervous immediately. It wasn't long before the village realized he was hiding something. _

_They brought him to the gallows and strung him up. Moments after he started swinging he shouted "Avenge my death, brother" and transformed into a wolf, and died. _

It is now night. Day will start when I get all the PM's, or in 24 hours, whichever comes first. Agent A is now prohibited from talking about game related matters, as are all dead players.


----------



## agent A (Nov 15, 2012)

meanwhile, in the forum underworld

*agent A* and *angelofdeathzz* meet up

*angelofdeathzz*, knowing the other wolves were resonsible for his death, leads *agent A* through a narrowing hallway to a portal, bringing them both into a satanic version of the clay place known as Zoboland, where Noggindrill digs them a gigantic hole into the mantis underworld, where their mantises await them

*agent A *witnesses his idolo calling again so *angelofdeathzz* goes to get his male idolo

however, when *angelofdeathzz *approaches the idolo cage, he notices each idolo is replaced by blephs...


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 15, 2012)

_It was night, and the final wolf made his first solo kill. He took particular care and malice in ending _*brancsikia339's *_life. But little did he know, that there was one villager who had had too much coffee and was still awake. _

It is now day 2.


----------



## agent A (Nov 15, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> _It was night, and the final wolf made his first solo kill. He took particular care and malice in ending _*brancsikia339's *_life. But little did he know, that there was one villager who had had too much coffee and was still awake. _
> 
> It is now day 2.


*brancsikia339* joins the forum underworld but has a hard time locating *agent a* because he is trying to solve the bleph mystery

Suddenly the ground shakes and a huge yoshi appears and drops an egg 

The egg splits upon reaching the ground and thousands of blephs emerge from it and stir up the soil 

With a whir of dirt both the yoshi and the egg remenants have disappeared, but the once beautiful landscape has been converted to scrubland

The ghost of the red baron flies above and reports, in German, that scrub and bleph spots are popping up everywhere, but *agent a* doesn't speak fluent enough German to understand much more than the swears let out by the pilot

*angelofdeathzz* tries to find a German speaker that fails, so he summons a ghost to write the message on paper and bring it to the forum so *Tammy Wolfe* can translate it, but the message never leaves the underworld

*brancsikia339*, having not expected to die, and with no wolf to do it for him, is sad he couldn't burn down his house so his mantises could join him in the underworld

He tries to steal some from *agent a* but a giant Creobroterian soldier is guarding the underworld insectorium from intruders

*angelofdeathzz*, *agent a*, and *brancsikia339* discuss the situation and think if they kill themselves in the underworld they'll be back on the forum, but they can't kill themselves because they're already DEAD!!!


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 15, 2012)

*Hierodula* owns a WOLF spider? plus I'm pretty sure I saw a tuft of wolf fur in his wahlbergi's claws!

My vote is for *Hierodula*, he is just too suspicious, sleeping during the day and all!


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 15, 2012)

where is your prove that Hierodula sleeps during the day?

myself I was in bed @ 10:00pm last night

where were you Golden State Vivs?

I have an alibi seeing I was with my husband do you?

lets see what everyones alibi's are before we jump to conclusions


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> _It was night, and the final wolf made his first solo kill. He took particular care and malice in ending _*brancsikia339's *_life. But little did he know, that there was one villager who had had too much coffee and was still awake. _
> 
> It is now day 2.


Well _EXCUSE_ me, but I drink coffee. WHY DID U KILL ME


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 15, 2012)

So who was still awake and what did they see/hear? apparently there's only one more wolf. If we can take him out before e takes us out we win.


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 15, 2012)

well as I said I was sleeping all night with my hubby but I did see Alan2296 running down the street as I was closing the curtains for the night at about 21:45

wonder why he was running?


----------



## agent A (Nov 15, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> well as I said I was sleeping all night with my hubby


well since I am an omniscient ghost I know wat else u 2 were doing last night...   

Jk but in all seriousness I think the other 2 ghosts here should post and use this color too so we know they r dead


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 15, 2012)

agent A said:


> well since I am an omniscient ghost I know wat else u 2 were doing last night...
> 
> Jk but in all seriousness I think the other 2 ghosts here should post and use this color too so we know they r dead


Well Agent A havent you turned out to be quite the nosey one


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 15, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> where is your prove that Hierodula sleeps during the day?
> 
> myself I was in bed @ 10:00pm last night
> 
> ...


He stated in an earlier post that he slept all day at school!

I DO have an alibi! I was with the mob...I mean, the neighborhood watch committee, looking for the wolf!


----------



## hierodula (Nov 15, 2012)

hey, whoa. First of all, my wolfie died last week, and i did feed it to my wallie. GSV, youre interpreting the scene all wrong dude.


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 15, 2012)

maybe GSV has something to hide


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 15, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> maybe GSV has something to hide


and maybe you're the wolf who wants us to do his work by taking out GSV. we have equal proof of both.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 15, 2012)

I was taken out of the game early *FOR NO REASON* so i'm *HAUNTING YOU!!!!*


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 15, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> I was taken out of the game early *FOR NO REASON* so i'm *HAUNTING YOU!!!!*


the reason is that the wolf decided to kill you. Nothing you dd, just voted off the island.


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 15, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> and maybe you're the wolf who wants us to do his work by taking out GSV. we have equal proof of both.


I would like to know what proof you have


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 15, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> I would like to know what proof you have


neither of us have proof thats the point. There's not a lot of evidence for which person this wolf is.


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 15, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> neither of us have proof thats the point. There's not a lot of evidence for which person this wolf is.


ok so we need to find some proof

how do we find the wolf hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 15, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> ok so we need to find some proof
> 
> how do we find the wolf hmmmmmmmmmm


We find the wolf by taking a blind shot and seeing what tomorrow brings. I vote *Sueb4653*


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 15, 2012)

We need to be unified against the wolf. I was with the mob...err...neighborhood watch. I saw Hierodula sprint into the woods! We would have followed, but it was dark and our torches...err...flashlights were running low on juice. Several moments later, we heard Brancsikia's blood curdling scream. When we arrived on scene, Brancsikia had been disembowled! Don't let *Hierodula* fool you!

Grab your pitchforks...err...yah pitchforks and KILL the wolf!

edited for the spelling of Brancsikia's name.


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 15, 2012)

I'll change my vote to *hierodulay *then. So we have everyone on the same vote. Hierodula could also have been meeting Bransicka for a midnight trist of sorts :shifty:


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 16, 2012)

If we get more players, a neighborhood watch is a role that I have implemented before. Recruit and stay tuned, assuming you want to play again after this game is over.


----------



## hierodula (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow dude, GSV has gotten me wrong before! I vote *GSV* to be lynched, because hes blaming everyone else and is being shady about what hes actually doing. Hes probably setting me up to take the suspicion off of him


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 16, 2012)

How and when did I get you wrong? I blamed no one but you Wolfy, there was no shadiness about my whereabouts, but come to think of it, you've never addressed your wherabouts!


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 16, 2012)

I was fishing. Caught all of nothing.


----------



## hierodula (Nov 16, 2012)

i went to school again today, I took an Ap Bio test, and a Ap chemistry quiz. I was awake in all my classes. Jeez GSV, you are the one thats all like the mob... err i mean search patrol. If youre lying about that, what else could you be lying about wolfie? :gun_bandana:


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 16, 2012)

I vote *GSV*


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 16, 2012)

I didn't ask what you did during the DAY Hierodula, I asked what you did at night. Interesting method of avoidance though.


----------



## agent A (Nov 16, 2012)

in the forum underworld, time passes faster than on the forum

1 forum hour is 10 underworld hours

the time has come for *agent a's* stagmomantis californica ooths to hatch

they start hatching dozens of nymphs and the pouring of nymphs will not stop until more forum blood is spilt...

the underworld dwellers wait for someone else to join them

at the same time, the giant yoshi is captured by a trap set by *angelofdeathzz*

the nervous yoshi spews out a giant yoshi egg that splits and reveals billions of fruitflies, which *brancsikia339* vaccuums up and brings back to *agent a's *lair to feed to the stagmomantis nymphs

the californica population keeps increasing as the ooths have not stopped hatching

the 3 cannot find enough net cages to house them in and the Creobroterians are getting frustrated

the prisoner yoshi does not know where the idolos went, but reveals that a koopa troopa stole them and that he was just trying to make it right

*angelofdeathzz *gets an idea but in order for it to work, another forumer must die...


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey guys, what's been happening on here?


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 16, 2012)

AOD was killed by the wold (Agent A), we killed Agent A, Brancsikia was killed by the second wolf, and we are now hunting the second wolf!

Hierodula was unaccounted for the night Brancsikia was killed, please do not let the wolf's lies cloud your vision, as he has clouded Sue's reality! Vote *Hierodula* so that we can rid the forum of the last wolf!

Grab your torch and pitchfork...we are hunting!


----------



## hierodula (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow, during the night, i studied until twelve for an essay and went to sleep. Why are you so on my case bro? Get rid of the last wolf? we should be getting rid of you *GSV*. It seems to me you are stirring people up and taking the suspicion off of yourself and placing it on other people. I have nothing to hide. If you like i'll tell you what I do from this day forth, since you think im the wolf.


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 16, 2012)

I still vote for *GSV*


----------



## hierodula (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you Sue! Jeez, its like being blamed for something you didnt do... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice try Hierodula, nice try. I love how defensive you're getting, just confirms my suspicions. Sue, you will soon see the folly of your ways, hopefully Hierodula turns on you first, then i'll say "I told ya so."  

Either me or Hierodula must die tonight, and if I have to be the sacrifice so be it, but Hierodula will take you ALL down when i'm gone. :hang:


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 17, 2012)

Golden State Vivs said:


> Nice try Hierodula, nice try. I love how defensive you're getting, just confirms my suspicions. Sue, you will soon see the folly of your ways, hopefully Hierodula turns on you first, then i'll say "I told ya so."
> 
> Either me or Hierodula must die tonight, and if I have to be the sacrifice so be it, but Hierodula will take you ALL down when i'm gone. :hang:


HEY stop picking on me I'm just an innocent little peasant girl who is trying to make her way in this big bad world


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm just trying to protect little innocent peasant girls from big bad wolves!


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 17, 2012)

I just had a thought were has alan2296 been hiding out we havent heard from him also sinensispsyched has been quite


----------



## hierodula (Nov 17, 2012)

thats true. And GSV, why would I turn on Sue? Shes the only one that *hasnt* voted for me. That would make no sense. If I was the wolf, I would want to kill you. It doesnt make any logical sense. And how defensive Im getting?!?!? Anyone thats accused of something they arent doing is going to get defensive. Especially if others arent listening to common sense. GSV youre the one thats gonna be the death of us. Youre gonna kill innocent people. For all i know, you could be the wolf, or it could be alan or sinesispsyched. They havent commented at all, which is the perfect way to avoid suspicion. While were over here arguing, one of them is picking people off on at a time. Oh and GSV, today i woke up in the morning, had some orange juice, toast, and some eggs, went to my computer and wrote this. (so you wont make anymore preposterous accusations anymore) &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 17, 2012)

PREPOSTEROUS?!? HAHAHA! You'd turn on sue because she is full of blood and made of meat! Everyone knows wolves love meat and blood! :gunsmilie:


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 17, 2012)

Okay. Sorry, I didn't have access to a computer yesterday and kind of forgot this morning. The deadline was 24 hours after the last post announcing day. I'll tally the votes at that time and report back.


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 17, 2012)

Okay, so I see that the day should have ended at 1:47pm. Hierodula reached the 2 vote tie first, so he's on the chopping block. Anything wrong with that?


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 17, 2012)

No objections! kill the wolf!


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 17, 2012)

I know sinensis is not a wolf. If you think he is take me first, there is only one wolf left so why would I defend him if I wasnt sure?


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 17, 2012)

Why would I walk right into a conversation if accusations are flying? You guys take EVERY FRIGGIN WORD and turn it against people.

I object to hierodulas death. Even if it means my death, I don't want to see a friend go down. If you all want to know what I did today, well, tell me and I'll tell you. I don't want to bore those who don't want to read through my day.

As for malakyoma, well, it's like Katniss and Rue in the Hunger Games. I will defend you to the end.


----------



## hierodula (Nov 17, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> Why would I walk right into a conversation if accusations are flying? You guys take EVERY FRIGGIN WORD and turn it against people.
> 
> I object to hierodulas death. Even if it means my death, I don't want to see a friend go down. If you all want to know what I did today, well, tell me and I'll tell you. I don't want to bore those who don't want to read through my day.
> 
> As for malakyoma, well, it's like Katniss and Rue in the Hunger Games. I will defend you to the end.


Thanks Bro, vote *GSV*, he is killing innocent people, and the sooner he is gone the better.


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 17, 2012)

hierodula said:


> Thanks Bro, vote *GSV*, he is killing innocent people, and the sooner he is gone the better.


said the wolf in sheep's clothing...



sinensispsyched said:


> I object to hierodulas death. Even if it means my death, I don't want to see a friend go down. If you all want to know what I did today, well, tell me and I'll tell you. I don't want to bore those who don't want to read through my day.


It is the point to see friends go down, someone is a WOLF! Vote my death and Hierodula will kill you ALL.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 17, 2012)

See! I walked right into the Vietnam war of psychology.

Here's a gamble, but like I said, if I die I die: *GSV.*


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 17, 2012)

You guys. Stop voting. Deadline was a long time ago. I just want to resolve the tie amicably. When I play on the other forum, the first to reach the tie is lynched. I never specified it in the OP though. Without giving consideration to who you want gone, what sets the fairest precedence when this happens again.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 17, 2012)

The sky drew dark as if a harsh summer storm was unfolding in the midsts of a otherwise sunny day, then a bright light appeared and shinned down from the heavens of Asgard and put its aim at the center of the village, when looking up into the light the remaining villagers could see a dark figure slowly descend down towards them from out of the glaring shine, then the figure stopped several feet above the ground and a voice was heard " I am the Angel of death" spoke the dark silhouette "My final days can not be revoked by a mortal man, my number can not be called by a game God or other" they all looked at one an other fingers gripped with fear "I am the gatherer of souls and bringer of fate" they were all too afraid to move or speak, as the game God piddled a little in his pants. 

And in his deep authoritative voice the gatherer of souls spoke again to say "What the He!l man, whats with all the killing and hate, can't we all just get along"  :lol:  :lol:  then took his butt back up to the heavens to grab a cold one and watch the Michigan game on his over sized big screen LED LCD TV, with his favorite Idolo Mr Jett beside him!

True story!


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 17, 2012)

The Angel of Death is questioning the amount of killing? ######! LOL

The group has made the wrong decision. I got the most votes, my death is nigh. (next time, keep the first to reach the tie rule, this time, allow the majority to make the wrong decision)


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 17, 2012)

Well, so be the majority!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh, and Hierodula, if GSV happens to not be the werewolf, you're next on my suspicions list with Malakyoma. Malakyoma was a kissup to gain supporters in a conflict, while also drawing attention away from them. Hierodula, you better pray that GSV is thi killer!


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 18, 2012)

I can tell you, I am not.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 18, 2012)

Like I said, if you're not it, then we've made a mistake. However, some of the other members in this debate will be high on my suspicions list.


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 18, 2012)

is the game at a stand still?


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 18, 2012)

I guess so!


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 18, 2012)

Okay, I will go with the majority this one time. From now on, you have to watch the deadline. First to reach a tie is out from now on. Thanks GSV for the fair sacrifice.

_On an __unusually long winter day, the village was hoping for success with the lynching of _*Golden State Vivs. *_They hung the villager up, despite his protestations and accusations against _*Hierodula, *_who incidentally pulled the lever to end _*Golden State Vivs' *_life. He fell quickly and did not transform. _

*Golden State Vivs' was just a villager. *

Specials get those PM's quick and we can get this game moving again!


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 18, 2012)

Knowing that the wolf had succeeded in conning the simple-minded villagers, GSV clutched a parchment as he fell to his death. As GSV's neck snapped, the note fell to the ground. It was picked up by Hierodula, and simply read "Hierodula is not the wolf, look to S....." the rest of the letter was torn off...


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 18, 2012)

S.......... that leaves two of us them as suspects

I have an alibi for all the killings


----------



## dtuck91 (Nov 18, 2012)

After hearing what was written on the note It seems that *sueb4653* might be the most plausible choice as wolf. After all I do remember her saying " Agent A is good at pointing the finger at someone else maybe he is the killer and you too heirodula" when that statement in fact is pointing a finger AND agent a was a wolf.  :shifty:


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 18, 2012)

hey that was womans intution and I was right

where have you been dtuck91 this is the first I recall hearing from you


----------



## agent A (Nov 18, 2012)

i told u all sue was a wolf!! remember it takes one to know one   

*agent A*, *brancsikia339*, and *angelofdeathzz* have eagerly awaited the arrival of *Golden State Vivs*

now that there are 4 dwellers in the underworld, the plan can go forth

*agent A *stands at the north pole of the underworld, while *brancsikia339* stands at the south pole

*angelofdeathzz *stands at the west pole and *Golden State Vivs* stands at the east pole

they each simultaneously stick iron rods into the poles to destroy the underworld's magnetivity, and the 4 quadrants of the underworld split away from each other

a dense black hole forms

each member throws the iron rods into the black hole

the californicas stop hatching but they are ready for battle!

a koopa troopa emerges from the hole and steps foot on the north quadrant with an army of idolos

the yoshi consumes *agent A* and relases a yoshi egg from which a dozen blephs emerge, then spontaneously combust

the combustion turns the idolos against the koopa and they attack, backed by numerous creos and californicas

meanwhile yoshi meets *brancsikia339* and lays 3 eggs on the south quadrant, of which the other 3 members emerge from

sadly, in the underworld, the koopa is an immortal force

but the armies of mantises drive it out of the underworld and back to the forum, where its escence occupies the surviving wolf

the underworld will not be restored until the other wolf dies...


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 18, 2012)

your wrong Agent A I'm not a wolf just a mortal girl if you get a conspiracy going against me all I can say is that I will go to heaven with my purity not to the dark depths that you now reside in

it will be a mistake if the villagers turn on me


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 18, 2012)

Through a seance, the spirit of GSV communicates to the village. "I said the same thing to all of you Sue..."


----------



## agent A (Nov 18, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> your wrong Agent A I'm not a wolf just a mortal girl if you get a conspiracy going against me all I can say is that I will go to heaven with my purity not to the dark depths that you now reside in
> 
> it will be a mistake if the villagers turn on me


you cant even use the right you're

remember, wolves can't spell   

and every forumer that dies here goes to the forum underworld   



Golden State Vivs said:


> Through a seance, the spirit of GSV communicates to the village. "I said the same thing to all of you Sue..."


precisely   

now it's up to the villagers to find the other wolf and reunite the 4 poles of the underworld!!


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 18, 2012)

I stand by my guns that I will not go to the underworld I will follow the bright white light to the heavens above

so there :gunsmilie: :tt2: 

and my arms are messed up and in braces I need surgery so how could I kill anyone


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 18, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> I stand by my guns that I will not go to the underworld I will follow the bright white light to the heavens above
> 
> so there :gunsmilie: :tt2:
> 
> and my arms are messed up and in braces I need surgery so how could I kill anyone


Yes, come with me my child up into the light, braces will no longer be needed here, the agent speaks with a forked tongue, and besides their underworld has no cable TV or internet just Pokémon cards... well and I'll let you hold the remote.   :angel:


----------



## agent A (Nov 18, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Yes, come with me my child up into the light, braces will no longer be needed here, the agent speaks with a forked tongue, and besides their underworld has no cable TV or internet just Pokémon cards... well and I'll let you hold the remote.   :angel:


keep in mind she only needs the braces in her human form...


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 18, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Yes, come with me my child up into the light, braces will no longer be needed here, the agent speaks with a forked tongue, and besides their underworld has no cable TV or internet just Pokémon cards... well and I'll let you hold the remote.   :angel:


heck I'm going with angel


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 18, 2012)

But... sinensis cant be a wolf... that only leaves sueb


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 18, 2012)

The spirit of GSV wonders why Sinensis cannot be the wolf?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 18, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Yes, come with me my child up into the light, braces will no longer be needed here, the agent speaks with a forked tongue, and besides their underworld has no cable TV or internet just Pokémon cards... well and I'll let you hold the remote.   :angel:


*POKEMON CARDS YAY!!! lol*


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 18, 2012)

I want to know also why Sinensis cannot be the wolf


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 18, 2012)

Golden State Vivs said:


> The spirit of GSV wonders why Sinensis cannot be the wolf?


The spirit needs to stop asking about the game. It is dead after all.


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 18, 2012)

The wandering spirit of GSV is confronted by Mime and a Catholic priest. After a brief exorcism, the spirit of GSV returns to the underworld to plot his revenge on the townsfolk that lynched him...


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 18, 2012)

A catholic priest? That would have worried me a few years ago.


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 18, 2012)

The secret is in your message box


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 18, 2012)

Please do not message players dead or alive about the game. Buncha rule breakers.


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 18, 2012)

Unless you're both dead. Then it's fine as long as living players don't hear about it.


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 18, 2012)

I didnt message anyone. You did.


----------



## hierodula (Nov 19, 2012)

I agree with your logic Dtuck, I vote for *SueB*


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 19, 2012)

hierodula said:


> I agree with your logic Dtuck, I vote for *SueB*


You can't vote until day.


----------



## hierodula (Nov 19, 2012)

k fine.


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 19, 2012)

Heirodula - Oh what big ears you have

Oh what big eyes you have

Oh what a big mouth you have

Oh was I wrong about you!!!!!


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 19, 2012)

I have to go now to work the fields

so I vote for* Heirodula*

he is a wolf in sheeps clothing

mark my words


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 19, 2012)

*sigh*


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 19, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> I have to go now to work the fields
> 
> so I vote for* Heirodula*
> 
> ...


Except its not day and therefore we cannot vote yet. You have to choose to kill someone when its night THEN we can vote to hang you and rid the village of wolves.


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 19, 2012)

*SueB4653 *_was incredibly enthusiastic about tomorrow's lynching, so excited, in fact, that the wolf decided to do the village a favor and used her body to fulfill his needs. _

It is now day three. SueB4653. Deadline is 2PM Central Tomorrow. Even if the narrative isn't posted, don't vote after that!


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 19, 2012)

Well so be it then as I look down from above I will watch with great sadness as the wolf takes you all one by one

and now I off to watch tv with Angel


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 19, 2012)

From the abyss, the townsfolk hear a bellowing laugh. GSV relishes the thought of another villager consumed by the wolf...


----------



## hierodula (Nov 19, 2012)

K, any idea on whos the wolf?


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 19, 2012)

Well who did Sueb fight with yesterday? Seems like if they were the wolf they would have reason to take her out.


----------



## hierodula (Nov 19, 2012)

Well, the note I read yesterday said the wolf's name started with an S, so it must be sinesispsyched.


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 19, 2012)

It could mean anything though. The note didn't say "The wolf is S..." it said "Look to S...". I know dtuck and sinesis are just normal villagers like me, which at this point only leaves you hierodula. As far as I know.


----------



## hierodula (Nov 19, 2012)

how do you know that they are "real villagers"


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 19, 2012)

I am not the wolf!

Also, *MALAKYOMA *had indirectly lied, in a very cunning way, twice, while also drawing attention away from him and towards us. Hierodula, stand with me as we protect ourselves from this wolf!


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 19, 2012)

I indirectly lied? How so?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 19, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> Well so be it then as I look down from above I will watch with great sadness as the wolf takes you all one by one
> 
> and now I off to watch tv with Angel


And a voice was heard from above "Cool beans my child, we shall enjoy Dexter, The Walking Dead, Monday Night Football, or just surprise me as you will have the remote" on the big comfy couch with dual recliners in the sky...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 19, 2012)

May as well throw this in since its privy info and needs to be said, The voice was heard yet again, "The agent has spoken to me from below and said the last wolf is...wait for it... Lady Gaga, say it ain't so?"


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 19, 2012)

Malakyoma, you didn't directly lie by saying that you were not the wolf, while never directly saying that you WERE the wolf. You also built up supporters by being the "nice guy".

While we're on the subject, GSV's note has no meaning, whatsoever. Sure, I'm a prime suspect, even I know that. However, GSV isn't the game god. He's a bystander, just like any one of us.


----------



## hierodula (Nov 19, 2012)

All right sinesis, I vote for *Malakyoma*


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 19, 2012)

And then brancsikia339 and Abraham Lincoln rode on seismosaurus' like horses to fight the Alien army led by Nicki Minaj. Then I watched spongebob squarepants and drank a gallon of CHOCOLATE MILK!!


----------



## agent A (Nov 19, 2012)

the black sphere hole separating the 4 quadrants of the underworld has lit on fire

*agent A* and *angelofdeathzz* made bridges across the gaps but the fire melted them 

Each member is on a different quadrant and newly dead always arrive on the north quadrant, where all the mantises reside

It might get crowded in here!! Meanwhile each member of the underworld grows 10 stomachs to drink up to 100 gallons of chocolate milk!!!


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 19, 2012)

But you should know I'm not the wolf for the same reason I know YOU'RE not the wolf. Use your head, what resources do you have available? What features does the site have you can use to your advantage without breaking the rules of the game? I never discus it outside this thread, I never sent anyone a message, but even our own game god gave you, dtuck, and I a clue. We're just normal villagers. It HAS to be hierodula or someone I'm forgetting, but us 3 aren't wolves!


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 19, 2012)

The game god NEVER said that.


----------



## hierodula (Nov 20, 2012)

What about alan? he hasnt been active at all.... Wait! Thats why he has been in that coma this whole time and only messaged us like once, the energy of transforming and hunting must be very draining on his body.... He must be the wolf. Not talking a lot is a great way to avoid detection... why that little... :gun_bandana:


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 20, 2012)

I think this was created just to give the game "god" some sense of power. Villagers should rise up and lynch their god and be done with the blasphemy. :devil:


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 20, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I think this was created just to give the game "god" some sense of power. Villagers should rise up and lynch their god and be done with the blasphemy. :devil:


Smiting time?


----------



## agent A (Nov 20, 2012)

the fire rages on in the underworld, but *angelofdeathzz*, being able to communicate with the non-forum heaven and shift through both afterlives, has aquired a new power

the power to summon non-forumers to the underworld

he summons dozens of engineers and gets heat resistant bridges built

but with great power comes a greater responsibility, a responsibility too great for a semi-mortalized spirit to handle, so the devil steals back the power before *angelofdeathzz* gets out of hand

since none of the semi-mortals can kill themselves, being already dead, *agent A* decides jumping into the fire would be a good idea

following the edge of the north quadrant, he takes the glorious leap of faith

upon impact the fire turns a blinding white and collapses at where it was assaulted

the concave shape warps into a sphere and is engulfed by the larger ball of fire

the whiteness fades away as the sphere delves deeper into the infinite blaze

rather than being destroyed, *agent A*'s escense fuses with the fire and becomes transparant

the devil is not pleased and rises from the flame

*agent A* leads himself as fire back out of the wound from his jump to confront the devil above the north pole...


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 20, 2012)

Santa Clause? Don't hurt Santa! Christmas is right around the corner. :santa:


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 20, 2012)

Mime didnt SAY who wasnt a wolf, but because of the way he did things I was able to find out.


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 20, 2012)

Can I be the lord of the pit?


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 20, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> Mime didnt SAY who wasnt a wolf, but because of the way he did things I was able to find out.


Malakyoma is alluding to the fact that Dtuck and sinesis are CC'ed on his villager PM.

You weren't able to find out anything. If you strategy works, which I'm not commenting on, it has absolutely nothing to do with the people CC'ed on your game starting PM. Please, don't insult my intelligence, this isn't my first time running these games. The people in that PM are the last 3 people on the players' list. That's how those messages were sent, and it had nothing to do with roles.

For this game to function properly, it must be based on psychology, and not on any perceived flaws in my implementations.

I have addressed him about this privately, but he didn't respond, so I'm putting this out there for everyone to see.

No hard feelings, just play on how players act, not PM lists. I'm not _that _stupid.


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 20, 2012)

hierodula said:


> What about alan? he hasnt been active at all.... Wait! Thats why he has been in that coma this whole time and only messaged us like once, the energy of transforming and hunting must be very draining on his body.... He must be the wolf. Not talking a lot is a great way to avoid detection... why that little... :gun_bandana:


the spirit of brancsikia339 says you sound extremely suspicious pointing out people for the crime. GSV was right!


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 20, 2012)

If you are dead, do not comment on the game. Ever.

Voting over. Will be narrating soon.


----------



## agent A (Nov 20, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> If you are dead, do not comment on the game. Ever.
> 
> Voting over. Will be narrating soon.


dont be hatin on the underworld dwellers!!!


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 20, 2012)

You do not command the lord of the pit! The underworld commands YOU!


----------



## agent A (Nov 20, 2012)

Golden State Vivs said:


> You do not command the lord of the pit! The underworld commands YOU!


exactly! he's gonna need ice for that burn! especially with the fire and the fact that i am the fire now (will type more of that later lol)


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 20, 2012)

_The town diviner, _*Malakyoma *_was not having a good day. By 7AM his cat had already insulted his bed head and his dead grandmother called him a failure. At dusk when he looked into his crystal ball, he thought he was going crazy when he saw _*Hierodula and dTuck91 *_walking behind him; until they grabbed him by the arms. He was lynched before he knew it, and the untransformed fraud joined the same eternal blackness as every other dead ape. _

It is now night, send those PM's!


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 20, 2012)

Dead ape?!?


----------



## agent A (Nov 20, 2012)

well at least it's not justin beiber joining us in the underworld


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 20, 2012)

Cat insulted my hair? Grandma called me a failure? At least my mantids still love me...


----------



## alan2296 (Nov 20, 2012)

so now who else is alive?


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 20, 2012)

Check page 1.


----------



## agent A (Nov 21, 2012)

the devil makes forceful stabs at the flames with his pitchfork

*agent A* engulfes the entire north quadrant and surrounds the demon

beelzebub's options are running out, and he spits out his own fire

but by now, it's too late

like a cat, *agent A* likes to toy with his food before eating it

long firey arms extend and warp around the devil

he whips at the fallen devil and begins to brand him with the entire taxonomy of mantodea

the devil runs but knows full well he cannot jump, or he will be forced into defeat

*agent A *flings the devil across the quadrant, hitting him with a wall of fire each time he nears an edge

*agent A* then burns a gallon of sulfuric acid, releasing poisonous sulfur dioxide

the devil's eyes burn green and he turns pale as the life drains from him

*agent A* picks up the prize by the tail and consumes him

the incinerated devil's entire escence is destroyed and the flames die down, but the north quadrant is still too poisonous to inhabit...


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 21, 2012)

how can the life drain from that which is not living?


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 22, 2012)

_With the town medium dead, _*dtuck91 *_was in a state of panic. He knew about the wolves, and slept with a stake beside him. Unfortunately for him, these wolves were no afraid of stakes. _

It is now Day 4. Due to the holiday, voting will end on 1PM Central Friday.


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 22, 2012)

OMG! Miss Cleo!


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 22, 2012)

http://youtu.be/rY0WxgSXdEE


----------



## hierodula (Nov 22, 2012)

I vote *alan. *hes the only one that has kept an unusually low profile, and only someone that wants to be unnoticed would do that.


----------



## alan2296 (Nov 22, 2012)

hierodula said:


> I vote *alan. *hes the only one that has kept an unusually low profile, and only someone that wants to be unnoticed would do that.


what bout sinesis??? he hasnt posted much either. However, im starting to think tha*t hierodula *is the wolf.


----------



## hierodula (Nov 23, 2012)

ya, at leas sinesis has posted more than like three times dude. You barely show your furry fanged face alan.


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 23, 2012)

So it's a 1 vote tie with Alan getting the noose?


----------



## alan2296 (Nov 24, 2012)

hierodula said:


> ya, at leas sinesis has posted more than like three times dude. You barely show your furry fanged face alan.


haha yeah but not my furry fanged face XD


----------



## hierodula (Nov 24, 2012)

ya, one vote *alan* sinesis, vote with me!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 24, 2012)

Can I change my vote?

If so, *ALAN *gets the boot from over here!


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 24, 2012)

My master plan has come to fruition. The pit-lord is pleased.


----------



## aNisip (Nov 24, 2012)

Can I chime in? I have been watching this game for awhile...lets just say, you ppl (some of you) couldn't tell a wolf from a rock...whilst others of you could expertly determine the different genus specie and sub species of different wolves (if such existed) ...smh  

All the best with the game,

Andrew


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 25, 2012)

Alan is on his way out. Today was the last day to matter what. I will post the final narrative first thing when I wake up.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 25, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Can I chime in? I have been watching this game for awhile...lets just say, you ppl (some of you) couldn't tell a wolf from a rock...whilst others of you could expertly determine the different genus specie and sub species of different wolves (if such existed) ...smh
> 
> All the best with the game,
> 
> Andrew


I agree with that! The wolf is so obvious now. I'm not sayin' who, but somebody is wrong


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 25, 2012)

_As the village's population dwindled, so did its activity. The remaining 2 villagers lived in constant fear of the wolves. And the wolf lived in constant hunger. A hunger that was sated in a big way come night. _*Hierodula *_changed into his savage form and feasted upon the 2 fearful villagers. _

GAME OVER! Wolf Wins! Anyone up for a game 2?


----------



## agent A (Nov 25, 2012)

the underworld has not yet been restored

we need another game to restore it!


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 25, 2012)

Also, it's interesting that GSV scanned hierodula on night 1 but never said it.


----------



## Ckowsky (Nov 25, 2012)

Game 2! Put me on the waiting list!

It was pretty interesting watching this whole thing fold out.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 25, 2012)

Me, too!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 25, 2012)

Ha! Knew it was hierodula! Anyway, count me in for the next game!


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 25, 2012)

Here is the link to the new thread. Go sign up there. http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=28013


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Nov 25, 2012)

It was too easy to just say " I'm the seer and I know Hierodula is the wolf, game over."

I wanted to convince everyone that Hierodula was the wolf without my "special powers." You know, a social psychology type of game.

Unfortunately, Hierodula was more convincing than I was, perhaps I was too aggressive. I did however hope my narrative would indirectly out Hierodula. I also predicted that Hierodula would kill everyone. :devil:


----------



## hierodula (Nov 25, 2012)

WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!! Great game guys! Cant wait for the next one.


----------



## Cassani98 (Nov 25, 2012)

when is the next game?


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 25, 2012)

Cassani98 said:


> when is the next game?


The thread is already posted. Look there.


----------

